# s14a(97-98) headlights on s14(95)



## frost619 (Jan 4, 2004)

hey this might be a dumb question: i converted my 95 240sx front end to 97 and everything fit perfect, and my high beams work but not my low beams. The gauges lights dont work either, and its wierd because when I turn my car alarm on or off the headlights (high and low beams) flash so I know its not the bulb. Can anyone help?

One more thing: the hood i installed is a vis invader carbon fiber deal with the vent in front and facing the driver, but it doesnt fit flush on the passenger side, it hits something that comes off the radiator. I know this sounds like a dumb question but i wanted input from someone who has experience with this thanks by the way it looks good though.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

head light problem : probably bad wiring.. i dont get why it's effecting ur gauge lights?? again.. probably bad wiring

hood problem : could you post pix?


----------



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

When wiring up the lights you may have swapped the low beam for the high, that is why they are not working right or not at all. As for the low beam not working, if im not mistaken, the output of power may be to high for them to work. I had the same problems on my chevy camaro, 1st project car.( i was young!!!!) You should play around with it, see what lights come on when you want the high beams on, or when you use your turning signals. i think when you use your alarm only your flashers should work, neither of you headlights. For your gauges, sounds like you have burned a fuse. look under the hood and on the kicker panel to see if any are out.


----------

